# Replacement gel battery



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

We have now found that the leisure battery on our exsis i does need replacing. So far we have taken off the seat to find that the battery is not an Exide, as the paper work dictates, but a 'dextra'. A couple of questions, firstly, should we replace it with an exide gel battery or is it just a name and performance is the same as any other? Secondly, we were looking to either get a 110AH in place of the 85AH or two in series if funds allow.We also have a 90watt solar panel, any views/advice would be appreciated. 
Thanks, Lel


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi

I've got two elecsols 100 amp [Brand new] batteries for sale if these are any use?

w


----------



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

wilse said:


> Hi
> 
> I've got two elecsols 100 amp [Brand new] batteries for sale if these are any use?
> 
> w


We are in desperate need (away again wednesday!), so brother in law is going to get them at cost if he can tomorrow for us so that we can get the van back together in time(could be an uncomfortable journey if not).

Thank you anyway
Unless you are down south tomorrow, then I'd have them if the dimensions are right and they are gels!


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

leltel said:


> Secondly, we were looking to either get a 110AH in place of the 85AH or two in series if funds allow.
> Thanks, Lel


Unless you want 24V you should connect them in parallel (or 2 6V in series).


----------



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

pieterv said:


> leltel said:
> 
> 
> > Secondly, we were looking to either get a 110AH in place of the 85AH or two in series if funds allow.
> ...


Hubby is saying he meant in parallel, just hope he knows what he's doing tomorrow! I know that under the seat there is only space for one battery, but he is on about a second one going in the footwell of where a passanger door would have been, hence only wanting gels anyway as I dont trust him to drill any holes to the outside!


----------

